

Ninja-fy Your Raspberry Pi - thatguydan
http://ninjablocks.com/picrust

======
jimmcslim
Except there is already a breakout board for the Raspberry Pi called a Pi
Crust: [http://picru.st/](http://picru.st/)

Hope they got permission to use the name.

Anyway, I do like what Ninja Blocks are doing on the 'home automation for
hackers' front; they should probably get involved in Z-Wave although I believe
that is somewhat expensive to license (?). There is another group doing a
Z-Wave board for Raspberry Pi (
[http://razberry.z-wave.me/](http://razberry.z-wave.me/)) but they haven't
committed to producing it for the Australian frequency yet (the Ninja Blocks
folks are mostly Aussies I believe FWIW).

~~~
smelliot
There is a basic Z-Wave driver ( [https://github.com/ninjablocks/ninja-
zwave](https://github.com/ninjablocks/ninja-zwave) ) but (at least to me) BLE
and ZigBee look a lot more interesting at the moment. Lots of fun gear being
released for both, and decent mobile support for BLE will lead to some
interesting stuff.

That breakout board just provides the pins already on the Pi. The Ninja Pi
Crust has an Arduino on-board and provides compatibility with existing Arduino
shields, as well as wireless 433mhz communication (to turn lights on and off
etc.).

(Disclosure : I'm a Ninja, and yes... an Aussie :)

